# Auto 'image resize - currently broken



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

We don't know why, and are currently working to see why it's just suddenly decided to stop working. :idea:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Am on the case, looking at it on Stage.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Any joy?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Fixed


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

yay


----------

